# FET - June 2018



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi ladies thought I’d start this group for all doing frozen transfers during June 2018 Xx

This is my second cycle but first frozen one. I started DR yday (felt weird doing it again after a while). Hopefully will transfer mid June. Exiting to be at this stage again. 

Good luck all x


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi.  This will be my 5th cycle 😳. Cycle 2 resulted in DS who is now 16 months.  Going for a short cycle this time as I can’t handle the suppression headaches with a toddler. Should start around the very beginning of June with a transfer mid June. Not sure if I’m more excited or terrified. I know once I get going that I need to be super positive if I want to be in with a chance of it working, but right now I’m just anxious. Fingers crossed this board will get lots of bfps 🤞🏻


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi


I'm hopefully going for a medicated FET donor embryo, AF should have started today, but is no where to be seen, and I'm almost menopausal, have emailed my clinic and just waiting to hear back.


I have a 2 year old little girl from donation, also 2 teeenaged boys naturally 


Lets hope for loads of BFP's this month.


x


----------



## CDUK (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello! I've not been on the forum for quite a while. We had our beautiful baby boy after one fresh cycle nearly 2 years ago. We had 5 frosties, we've tried 2 individual transfers since December, both negative  We're going again and are going to put 2 back this time - probably middle of June. Fingers crossed it works this time as then we'll only have one frosty left, and we're not going to go again after that!


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all,

I am currently on a course of buselin injections and I begin Elleste tablets on the 5th June. We would be looking to transfer towards the end of June. 

We have 10 embryos frozen and we are back at the clinic on the 5th for a progression scan and bloods. 
The injections are quite hard to administer and I’m struggling with getting the needle to penetrate my skin. 
This is still my first cycle and we was told to freeze all as my ovaries were huge after the stims. 

CDUK good luck for this cycle 

Millie good luck. Has af arrived yet? 

Hayze good luck for your transfer. Have they given you a date yet? 

Fearless good luck to you. 

Wishing everyone luck and bfp’s x


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi All


Unfortunately my cycle has been cancelled as no AF, so clinic recomended a scan to see if my lining was under 4mm, if it was I could start meds, unfortunately it wasnt and they also found a polyp, so have a referral to the gynae to remove it, and then go from there 






Good luck Tammy xx


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Hopefully we should be doing a FET this cycle as my May cycle was canceled due to lining to responding to synthetic estrogen properly. I requested to be put on low dose FSH injection instead as it seems that my lining does much better with natural form of estrogen. Got my period this morning so I’m booked for my first scan tomorrow and hopefully will take it from there . I have 7 PGD+PGS frosties! Cause of infertility is unknown. We have a DS who is 6 and was conceived spontaneously after many years of trying through IVF. Hope we get lucky this time


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

millie13 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Unfortunately my cycle has been cancelled as no AF, so clinic recomended a scan to see if my lining was under 4mm, if it was I could start meds, unfortunately it wasnt and they also found a polyp, so have a referral to the gynae to remove it, and then go from there


I am so sorry Millie. Hopefully once they remove it you won't have to wait to long before you get back on it. Let us know how you get on with everything. This process does test us doesn't it x


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi ladies! First of all it has been years since I have been on here. I might recognize a few names. Anyways I have just started my protocol today for FET and im currently on bureselin (down reg drug) my transfer is in June. I had my 2 years old daughter through ICSI. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

tammy2611 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently on a course of buselin injections and I begin Elleste tablets on the 5th June. We would be looking to transfer towards the end of June.
> 
> ...


Hi ya. I had my daughter through ICSI and now this is my first FET cycle. Have u try puttif ice cold water bottle onto tummy then squeezing and then inject? I find it easier as the area is numb. Wow 10 frozen. That is such a great number!


----------



## carlab (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi all,

Hope you don’t mind me jumping on......

Fearless, exciting to be getting going again, how many frosties do you have, how many do you hope to transfer? Good luck.

Hayze, fantastic that you already have a little one to cherish..good luck with your cycle. All the meds do get tough to handle don’t they!! And with a little one already, it’s not easy!!!

millie13, so sorry you couldn’t get going this cycle. But fingers crossed it will mean plain sailing when you can get going again.

CDUK, good luck for your transfer. Have you any dates yet?

Tammy2611, wow 10 is great. Good luck to you. Hope your next appointment goes well. Let us know.

mms, hope your appointment goes well today. Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for you to get started. What is PGD and PGS?? Sorry if silly question!!!

inurdreams, good luck with your cycle, it’s fab to get going. How many Frosties do you have? Are they from the cycle with your daughter?

AFM, I have two gorgeous sons, both through the brilliance of ICSI. From my last cycle I have 1 frostie left which is being transferred on Monday!!!! I’m on a natural cycle so fortunately no meds!! I have a 5AA blast. Does anyone know when I would test? I know I will find out Monday but keen to make some plans!!!

I wish everyone well with their cycles. 

x


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hi carlab, 

Hopefully things will run smooth for you. It’s so much less stressful not taking and medications.. 
PGD short for preimplantation genetic diagnoses , a test done only when you know of a gene disease that runs in the family. In our case it’s Sickle Cell Anemia and my child is affected by that disease. 
PGS is short for preimplantation genetic screening. A test done to check for any chromosomal abnormalities as well as the gender of the embryo 

Amf- my scan went well and I’ve started day 1 of medications.. next scan will be after 5 days


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Oh Carlab I forgot to mention that with a blastocyst testing is usually 9dpt.


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Inurdreams I will try that tomorrow night. I have to say I had thought about putting ice on it after but not before but anything is worth a shot. Especially if it makes it easier. I am almost at the two week mark so nearly half way with buselin.  It looks like we are on on the same protocol. Thanks for the advice and good luck.

Carlab my next appointment is on Tuesday next week. I will be sure to keep you all updated. Fx crossed it’s good news and the pills begin. Good luck for Monday. Wishing you lots of sticky dust and the best of luck. Let us know how it goes x

Mms good luck with this cycle. Which medication are you on? If you don’t mind me asking. 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Tammy.. good luck with your cycle and hope all goes well with you. 
I’m currently taking FSH injections (Puregon) the aim is to stimulate my ovariase to produce a follicle and for that follicule to produce natural estrogen. FET will take place after that. My endometrium on a stimulated cycle is usually between 8-9 mm.. on a medicated synthetic estrogen it doesn’t get any thicker than 6mm


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi ladies how is everyone doing on their cycle? 

I am definitely finding the frozen cycle much easier than the fresh. I am worried as I only have one frozen embie (blasto) so hoping it survives the thawing period. 

I am getting the hot flushes, night sweats and headaches this time round though  

I am starting the Progynova this Thursday and have a scan to check lining on the 18th June. Till then trying to keep active, drinking water and a balanced diet as always. I have had the odd glass of wine here and there but going to stop that now. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok? 

Xx


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hi fearless — well I’m glad that you’re finding FET easier than a fresh cycle! With modern freezing methods the survival rate is so much higher so I believe you have a good chance of that embryo surviving. A doctor once told me that with every batch of eggs/embryos (whether it was 2 or 20) on average only 1-2 become healthy babies..if what he says is true then I think the less embryos you have the higher chance of that embryo implanting rather than playing a guessing vs chance game with a bigger option of embryos! Not sure if I’m making sense! 

Amf- I went for my first scan after 5 days of FSH injections, I have multiple follicules on each ovary (which is not important to us now) the endometrium thickness was only 3.7mm but it’s still very early in the cycle, clear triple line which I’m usually told that it’s a good indication!. I will have to go back for an ultrasound  next Thursday to check again. Decided to go for Acupuncture today as well and this is my first ever acupuncture session. It felt a bit weird and shocking at some points but not painful! I was told that I need to have 2 more sessions before embryo transplant! I really hope this help!


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

mms - thank you - yes that makes sense and gives me some hope : ) Fingers crossed for your ultrasound next week. When appx would you be transferring? 

I’m also doing Accupunture. I do generally feel very relaxed after it. Also trying to plan it close around my transfer.  

Sending u lots of luck Xx 


Hope everyone else is doing ok Xx


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Fearless - thank you so much.. well I still don’t know when will I have my transfer. I have an ultrasound appointment tomorrow morning and hope things will be clearer by tomorrow.. I have been feeling some mild shooting pain in my ovaries so I’m assuming that my follicules are growing big by now.. however we’re more concerned with endometrium thickness now and not the follicules! Also there is a 4 day bank holiday where I live starting on the 14th of June.. I really hope this doesn’t affect my transfer date!! I wish I could be less stressed now .. oh well off to my second acupuncture session in an hour, hope that helps


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all just a quick update before I go to sleep.

My appointment on Tuesday went well and I have now started my tablets alongside my buselin injections. My lining was really thin as they wanted so I go to start the next phase which is nice. I go back on the 19th and if all is how they want we can talk ET! It’s moving so fast now and I’m getting excited about ET and the end of injections lol x

Anyway just wanted to let you all know where I am at. Sorry for no personals as I’m off to bed. Night all x


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Tammy - good luck with your treatment plan .. hope all goes well.

AMF - it’s cycle day 10 for me and went this morning to do an ultrasound and an estradiol blood test. Scan showed a clear triple line endometrium but only measuring 5.5 mm, so it’s thickening and doctor assumes by next Sunday it should be above 7mm (hopefully). Estreadiol blood test came back nice and high at 1359.. since there are multiple follicules on my ovaries with the largest measuring 14.5mm, my doctor started me on orgalutran (same as cetrotide) to stop ovulation. 
My next scan is scheduled for next Sunday and should be getting my first dose of Intralipids on the same day as well. If all is well ET should take place on the 15th or 16th of June.. I pray that this is our lucky cycle


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I hope you don't mind me joining. It's been a few months since I've been on here. This is our last attempt ever, which is quite daunting. We had 3 fresh ICSI cycles, the third one resulted in our beautiful daughter and 3 frosties. We've had two FET's since last August but both ended in a BFN. This is our last frostie and we're doing everything we can make it work.
I've had my endo scratch yesterday and am waiting for my next period, which should arrive in the next week. Transfer should be at the end of June.

xxx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Welcome WaitingMsSunshine good luck with this cycle. X


----------



## Southfields (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I hope you don’t mind me joining. I’m partway through a FET at the moment. I did a fresh in March but unfortunately it was unsuccessful. I’ve got 5 Frosties so I’m planning on putting 2 back this cycle. 

I’m on progynova too and lining reached 8mm, I’ve started progesterone pessaries and transfer will be next week!

Does anyone know the ‘survival’ rate when they thaw the embryos? Are we talking 50%, 90%??

Does anyone have borderline immune issues? My clinic isn’t giving me anything for it because it’s so borderline but I’m wondering if that played a part in my fresh being unsuccessful?

Good luck with your cycles ladies!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

hi im on my 5th try at ivf. one natural that was cancelled due to not stimulating properly, another natural with no fertilisation, one donor egg with no fertilisation and another donor egg with no BFP. this time we are doing FET with our only two frosties! I think we will try one at a time to give us more chance but I still don't know what to do! what do you think??

originally we were suppose to go ahead in may but it was cancelled because my lining was to thick on day three! which was the complete opposite problem on all other cycles! so I started again this month. first scan 18th June so hopefully all will be fine this time round xxxx

im gaining weight fast though which im not sure why. having a smoothie with an avocado a day so maybe its that?

my transfer is set for w/c 2nd july, anyone else around this time?? I wish the best of luck to everyone, this journey is never easy, we all just hope it will be all for a good cause xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all just gotten to that awkward conversation. You know the one where you are celebrating your birthday and you don’t want to drink alcohol lol. My family doesn’t know that I’m doing ivf or that we are mid cycle. 

Any advice on what to say as I’m not wanting to actually have that conversation just yet.


----------



## Twinkle428 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi all 
Hope u don't mind me joining 

Tammy maybe say u are on anti biotics? Strong ones you can't drink with them ? 

I am a surrogate and doing FET around 27th June ish started estrofem today! Eek xx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mps2529 (Jun 7, 2017)

Good morning all!

I had my frozen transfer yesterday. It was our last frozen embryo, previous one ended with bfn in April. This time my lining was 8mm and all was good, and first time I was put on Lubion injections because of progesterone issues. 

But when we had our transfer yesterday, we were told that the embryo is very slow expanding and its slower than they would want. The were not very hopeful. I did ask why don't they allow it to be outside for longer to see will it expand further and they said that as I do not have any more embryos left in the freezer, they cannot risk, in case the embryo won't survive at all. So basically they put in already knowing it can die within hours. I am so sad today and so disappointed and I know it will not work  

I wish everyone else all the best with their cycles!


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

carlab said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me jumping on......
> 
> ...


Wishing you the best of luck Carlab. You had 2 successful cycles already so your success rate is high! Plus FET has a higher rate of success these days. And what an amazing blast you have there! You usually test 2 weeks after transfer. As for me I have 3 frosties. Using one at a time and yes it is the same batch as my daughter. I can't do a natural cycle as after breastfeeding my period is literally non existent. I have been on down reg drugs for almost 2 weeks now and still no signs of coming


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

tammy2611 said:


> Hi Inurdreams I will try that tomorrow night. I have to say I had thought about putting ice on it after but not before but anything is worth a shot. Especially if it makes it easier. I am almost at the two week mark so nearly half way with buselin. It looks like we are on on the same protocol. Thanks for the advice and good luck.
> 
> Carlab my next appointment is on Tuesday next week. I will be sure to keep you all updated. Fx crossed it's good news and the pills begin. Good luck for Monday. Wishing you lots of sticky dust and the best of luck. Let us know how it goes x
> 
> ...


How did you get on with the ice? Did it work? Yesterday I tried on my thigh and I find it a lot better than injecting belly. Just put ice on for more than 2 mins it should totally numb the area. I am also on down reg for almost 2 weeks now and no sign of my period coming.... my scan appointment is on Monday but most likely be cancelled again if it doesnt come. Are you going to be taking progynova pills as well?


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi inurdreams yes the ice did help thank you. I didn’t have much of a bleed but as I have very irregular periods my lining was very thin so it didn’t matter. I am finally on my fourth week of injections and I’m on estradiol tablets (4/day). I’m counting down now to Tuesday when we finally find out the next step. 

I honestly don’t know what comes next. I hope it’s transfer but I’m honestly not sure. So if anyone has done this before I would love your opinion on what comes after down reg and tablets. 

Today I feel a bit emotional and not down but not happy, if that makes sense. 

Mps2529 congratulations on being pupo. I hope you have a nice relaxing 2ww planned. Wish you all the best. Don’t discount this cycle just yet. You could have a fighter embryo. I really hope everything goes well for you. 

Twinkle that is a good idea thank you. I feel a bit bad as work know but my family doesn’t. But I know I will have to answer a thousand questions and I am not ready for that. It’s stressful enough without that pressure. Wow I think it’s amazing that your a surrogate and doing this to help someone achieve their dream of a family. Good luck for the 27th it’s coming around pretty quick now. 

Kayza good luck and I really hope this is your cycle. You are so strong to have done this 5 times. Every day I question myself if I can keep going with the injections. I really admire your strength. Fingers crossed everything goes well this time and you get your happily ever after. 

Good luck everyone with your cycles. I really hope we all have great results xx


----------



## Twinkle428 (Jan 13, 2015)

mps2529 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I had my frozen transfer yesterday. It was our last frozen embryo, previous one ended with bfn in April. This time my lining was 8mm and all was good, and first time I was put on Lubion injections because of progesterone issues.
> 
> ...


Sorry the news wasn't better I have my fingers squeezed for you and a good outcome x Xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

tammy2611 said:


> Hi inurdreams yes the ice did help thank you. I didn't have much of a bleed but as I have very irregular periods my lining was very thin so it didn't matter. I am finally on my fourth week of injections and I'm on estradiol tablets (4/day). I'm counting down now to Tuesday when we finally find out the next step.
> 
> I honestly don't know what comes next. I hope it's transfer but I'm honestly not sure. So if anyone has done this before I would love your opinion on what comes after down reg and tablets.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tammy. We were not given alot of chose to be far, it's either keep trying or don't have kids! It's such a shame that the funding depends on so much! It's so expensive!! Good luck with your cycle. Sorry I haven't managed to find which kind of FET your doing. Is it your own eggs if you don't mind me asking. I also use ice, so much better xx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Kayza yes we are using our own eggs and sperm. I don’t naturally ovulate which is why ivf was our best and only funded option. I know and it’s such a postcode lottery on how many cycles you can get funded. We only get one cycle with the nhs so got a lot riding on this, as I don’t think we could afford to be self funded. 
I just admire your strength as this process does crazy things to our mind and body. Good luck to you too xx


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

tammy2611 said:


> Hi Kayza yes we are using our own eggs and sperm. I don't naturally ovulate which is why ivf was our best and only funded option. I know and it's such a postcode lottery on how many cycles you can get funded. We only get one cycle with the nhs so got a lot riding on this, as I don't think we could afford to be self funded.
> I just admire your strength as this process does crazy things to our mind and body. Good luck to you too xx


Thanks. Good luck to you as well x

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

Mps2529 - fingers are sooooo crossed for you. Let us know how u get on. I also only have one frozen Blasto so praying it goes smoothly too. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok on their cycles??  Baby dust to you all  

AFM I feel like I have been down regulating for forever! The cycle seems so long and slow.....

I had my scan today and lining was 11mm which they said was good. So scary when they look at the screen for ages and don’t tell u straight away....! Awaiting a phone call to be booked on for transfer from Bourne Hall. 

What have people usually done after the transfer? Completely rested or back to usual activities? I want to do the opposite from last cycle so I plan to rest and take it easy. Last time round I was cleaning the house, working and hosting a dinner party etc I think it’s because at the time I wanted to keep busy. 
But as it didn’t work for me I plan to relax and have some naps and watch some movies for a couple of days.
Xx


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi ladies. I have been on downreg injections for over 2 weeks now and still no bleed. Has anyone else had this problem and how long did it take you to have your bleed? I'm wondering if stopping breastfeeding in March has anything to do with it? It is getting a bit frustrating as I have to cancel my scan appointments time and time again.


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Fearless said:


> AFM I feel like I have been down regulating for forever! The cycle seems so long and slow.....


I feel ya. I have been on them for over 2 weeks now and it still hasn't come. Haven't even had my first scan yet. I am feeling very anxious. Really thought FET would be faster than a fresh cycle of IVF.


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi inurdreams I didn’t have a bleed but thankfully my lining was very thin so they allowed me to start tablets. 

Afm i went for a scan this morning and my lining is 12mm so I have my transfer date!! 25th June. My last injection is Wednesday night and I start pessaries on Thursday night. I am trying to contain my excitement but I’m so happy. I can finally see the finish line! 

I hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Bexster1981 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi guys, room for another ? I had get today with otd 30/6 
This is looking to be my final go after a hugely long journey spanning many years before we move onto surrogacy so fx this is the one 🤞🏻


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Welcome bexster! Your otd is my birthday and I hope it proves to be a lucky day for you. I really wish you the best of luck x


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi ladies 

My transfer has been booked for next Tuesday. My last DR injection is tomorrow - finalllllly! And starting the pessaries tommorow too. Excited to finally be at the next stage. I’ve booked in Accupunture for the day before the transfer. 

Inurdreams - aww I think once you have your scan things do get moving. I had my bleed around 9 days after stating DR. Hopefully it speeds up for you soon x 

tammy2611 - awesome 12 mm is good! My transfer date is the day after yours. Aww wish you have a lucky bday x 

Bexster1981 - fingers crossed for you x  

Good luck to you all and pls let me know any do’s and don’ts pre transfer and after transfer.

Hoping my one blasto survives the thaw Xx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi all, I hadn’t realised that I’d been absent for so long. 

I can’t remember who asked but thaw rates are up at around 85-90%. I’ve had 7 Frosties and all have survived the thaw. However, 4 were to be cultured on from day 3 to day 5, but only 1 survived that process (and didn’t work anyway). 

Buserelin injections, the trick is to pinch hard, take a deep breath and stab it in quick and hard. If you hesitate, it hurts. Do it like this and most of the time you won’t even feel it go in. 

There seems to be a lot of us cycling at the moment with similar stories. So many with 2 negative cycles already this year (me included). It’s about time we all got some good news. 

AFM, had my lining scan on Friday; 11.8mm so all good to go. Last buserelin is today and transfer is on Friday. We’ve got 5 Frosties. 2 are being cultured on from day 3 to day 5, then they’ll compare all of them and put the best one in. At the moment the best is a 5bb. Saying that, the donors conceived with 2 3bbs from this lot and got twins, so I’m hopeful. Oh, and short cycles are SO much nicer, but can only be used if you respond well and consistently to a long cycle. You don’t get any of those nasty side effects from down regging. Went through 4 long cycles before this one though. 

Hayze x


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm in a similar boat as you! Depending how our only two frosties defrost, this might be our last go to! Hanging my hopes on this one as I do every time though 5th time lucky maybe? Fingers crossed for you, how are you feeling?


Bexster1981 said:


> Hi guys, room for another ? I had get today with otd 30/6
> This is looking to be my final go after a hugely long journey spanning many years before we move onto surrogacy so fx this is the one &#129310;&#127995;


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Last injection tonight I can bare contain my excitement to get it over with. 

Having people start to ask where we are and when I will find out if I’m pregnant. *sigh* 

I am doing my best to skirt the question but it’s grating on me now. It’s mainly work but the few friends I have spoken to about this are also doing the same. I know I should be happy that they are taking an interest but I don’t want to tell them just in case the worst happens. 

I’m so nervous that it won’t work as I know it’s not guaranteed to work first time(or second or third) and I’m doing my best to manage my own expectations and I don’t want to have to manage everyone else’s too. If you get what I mean. 

Just been to see my friend who has a month old baby boy. I love her but all she did was tell be the bad about pregnancy but she did become more positive about after and about Freddie. I just came away feeling jealous a little. 

Anyway sorry for the rant about nothing lol


----------



## mps2529 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello ladies, just to let you know I am out. Even being on progesterone injections did not stop me from bleeding  Period arrived 3 days earlier than it should have and even 6 days before the official testing date.  

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

Mps2529 - soooooo sorry to hear that 😔 this is such a tough process. Take some time out and look after yourself. Big hugs Xx


----------



## Bexster1981 (Feb 4, 2015)

MPs I’m so sorry x i too am on injections which are lubion and also low readings so may well be the same in the coming days I’m thinking of you 😞


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

So sorry to hear your news. Probably nothing that anyone says us going to make you feel better but try and take some time to yourself to grieve in anyway you see fit. Hugs xx


mps2529 said:


> Hello ladies, just to let you know I am out. Even being on progesterone injections did not stop me from bleeding  Period arrived 3 days earlier than it should have and even 6 days before the official testing date.
> 
> Good luck to you all!


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

So sorry MPS. Take care of yourself xx

I had my transfer yesterday. Didn’t get off to a good start as I woke up with a migraine but just about managed to clear it before going in. The two cultured on embryos did brilliantly, both getting better grades than the other day 5s. So we had a 5A put in (I’ve no idea what the other letter was) and a 4A went back in the freezer. Got home just in time to have the headache start up again. Had a really fuzzy head today too but this is the best grade embryo that we’ve ever had, so I’m hopeful. 

Good luck to everyone getting their transfers this coming week x


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all just a quick update. We got the call from our embryologist today and our transfer is at 11am on Monday. We are thawing a day 4 embryo and we will get a call once they have thawed for a progress report. I am a bit nervous now x


----------



## Bexster1981 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi guys 

I POAS yesterday with bfn on an cheapy at 5dp5dt and again this morning where the faintest of shadows a real squinter looked possible so went to Morrison’s and picked up their cheap tests and did it again at lunch 6dp5dt and flip me there’s a line! 

Fingers crossed it keeps going 😁


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Congratulations bexster I will keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi all, 

How is everyone doing? 

Eeek it’s transfer day for me tommorow! Feeling nervous and exited. Praying all goes smoothly with thawing our one 6 day Blastocyst. They said they start the thawing in the morning and I’ve been asked to come in in the afternoon - so fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Good luck fearless! I hope everything goes really well for you xx


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi!  I can't believe I'm back here! I used to use this forum all the time when we were first trying.  We have a 20m old son now (after a tough ride getting pregnant first time) and just had our final FET yesterday with my wife carrying (we also had a failed FET at the end of last year.)

Our embie was frozen at stage 4 in January 2016 and was woken up yesterday morning - by the time we got there at 11 it had progressed to stage 5 and begun hatching! 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

SillyWrong said:


> Hi! I can't believe I'm back here! I used to use this forum all the time when we were first trying. We have a 20m old son now (after a tough ride getting pregnant first time) and just had our final FET yesterday with my wife carrying (we also had a failed FET at the end of last year.)
> 
> Our embie was frozen at stage 4 in January 2016 and was woken up yesterday morning - by the time we got there at 11 it had progressed to stage 5 and begun hatching!
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Wow how exciting  when is your OTD

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CDUK (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi all. Sorry I'm not on here much!

So on the 12th June we had our third FET (first 2 unsuccessful). This time we put 2 embryos back. OTD was Monday (my little IVF boy's second birthday) and we got a positive! I couldn't believe it at first. So happy it's worked as we only have one frosty left. Scan is on the 17th July which I'm getting a little nervous about but trying to stay positive.

FYI, the first FET we did I just had provera to start my period, and then took progynova until my lining was thick enough, then cyclogest for a week. The second time did similar except I had a scratch and was on aspirin. Put 1 frostie back each time. The last time we didn't do the scratch, but on progynova, cyclogest, aspirin and prednisolone steroids this time. Hate the steroids as they give me insomnia but only 7 weeks left I guess!


----------



## CDUK (Oct 3, 2015)

Fearless said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Eeek it's transfer day for me tommorow! Feeling nervous and exited. Praying all goes smoothly with thawing our one 6 day Blastocyst. They said they start the thawing in the morning and I've been asked to come in in the afternoon - so fingers crossed. Xx


Hi - how did it go? x


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

tammy2611 - how’s all going with you? Did the transfer go ok? Xx

Sillywrong - that’s excellent news. Best of luck X 

CDUK - how amazing must have your test day and sons birthdays have been! Excellent news. Thanks for sharing info re your previous cycles that’s so helpful. Did they put you on steroids for a particular reason? Best wishes to you. X

AFM - I had my transfer on Tuesday. My one blasto did survive the thaw - thank god!!! : ) It had puffed up and was slightly a lower grade (4bb) to what it was originally but they said that’s normal. I’m just so happy it survived.  Now I’m jus hoping all goes well to the OTD - which is next Friday. 

Is it normal to feel worried that any symptom/pain feels like it’s your period coming? : / going to try and be positive and keep busy. 

Hope everyone is doing ok Xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi fearless I’m doing great thanks. I have a rare side effect where as My lower abdomen visibly twitches but other that I’m good. Transfer was smooth going once we got there. I did feel a bit nauseous tonight but other than that not really had any “symptoms”. How are you doing? Xx


----------



## CDUK (Oct 3, 2015)

Fearless said:


> tammy2611 - how's all going with you? Did the transfer go ok? Xx
> 
> Sillywrong - that's excellent news. Best of luck X
> 
> ...


Every cycle I've felt like my period is coming, even this time that's positive!

Not sure why the consultant recommended the steroids this time. To be honest I kind of feel they're clutching at straws a lot of the time! I read up on it and some say it works, others say it doesn't so who knows! We didn't have it our first successful round. I forgot to say I'm also on baby aspirin.


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

tammy2611 - that’s great to hear the transfer went smoothly. I’m doing ok just getting period pain type of symptoms - stomach aches here and there. Otherwise I’m ok jus trying to avoid triggering hay fever as well as that’s been a nightmare. When is your OTD? Best wishes x


CDUK - Thank you that’s so reassuring to hear re period symptoms during 2ww!  
Fingers are crossed. Ps did you have vivid dreams at all? They say that’s a common sign too. Best wishes- hope your scan comes round soon and all goes smoothly  Xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi fearless it’d is Thursday but I caved and have some frers being delivered on Monday. So I’m thinking of testing Tuesday and Wednesday to prepare me for Thursday. Just in case it’s bad news. I don’t handle surprises well so any prep helps. Cramps and dreams are good indicators huni. Fx for you on Friday. Will you be testing early or will you wait? X


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

tammy2611 - that’s a good idea to be prepared. I am not sure 🙈 hoping I get to Friday with no AF - if I do then I will probably end up testing on Thursday to prepare myself too. Fingers crossed that this week goes quick for the both of us X


----------



## MollyJ81 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi all 

I posted this Morning on the cycle buddies board and then found this one! I had ET as part of a frozen cycle yesterday. This is our second go as our fresh in Feb didn’t work. I started bleeding 6 days post transfer. 

I felt fine yesterday. Embryo was graded at 4AB and uterine lining was thick and fine. When it went in the nurse and the consultant both made really positive sounds. It whooshed into my uterus on the screen and looked really positive. 

However, this Morning I’ve woken up with pain in my groin area and womb area. Also my back hurts. It keeps twinging a lot. I want to take paracetamol but am trying not to so I know that it’s uncomforable. Has anyone else ever felt cramps and twinges after transfer? I’m now thinking it hasn’t worked. Of course it could be progesterone related or even the fact that I have a tilted uterus. But I’m still not as happy as I was yesterday! 

I see others are experiencing cramp type symptoms. I am hoping this is normal then?! 

Wishing you all the best of luck.


----------



## Twinkle428 (Jan 13, 2015)

MollyJ81 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I posted this Morning on the cycle buddies board and then found this one! I had ET as part of a frozen cycle yesterday. This is our second go as our fresh in Feb didn't work. I started bleeding 6 days post transfer.
> 
> ...


Hey Molly 
I had a 5day blast transfered 5 days ago and I have had the same pains and aches since day 1 but yesterday it was quite bad so I think it's normal &#129310;

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi twinkle and Molly. I rang my nurse with back ache and cramps and she told me that it’s a possible side effect from the pessaries and not to worry. I hope this helps xx


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

I never get any side effects to anything! Which I should be happy about. But I've also had 4 failed ivf cycles so I'm wondering if these drugs just do nothing for me!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyJ81 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for your replies ladies! 

I still have the aches this morning. My back particularly and then what I would usually call ovary pain if my period was due. Hoping it’s me being over sensitive. My work has given me all of this week off so just going to try and relax but annoyingly the sun has disappeared this morning!


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Mollyj81. Try not to think about it, I know easier said than done bit implantation symptoms are the same as period symptoms unfortunately!!! ANNOYING!! so it could be really good news xx

My transfer is tomorrow morning !! Feeling really nervous now!! 5th time lucky I'm hoping xxxx I've had no side effects other than bloating with I'm worrying about and all this googling is terrible!!!! WHAT DO YOU DO AFTER TRANSFER TO HELP YOUR CHANCES!!!!! LOL also what if the frosties don't defrost!!!  I only have two!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyJ81 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks Kayza! 

If it helps with your worries my motto at the moment isn’t you can’t worry about it until it happens. So try and get a good nights sleep tonight and remember this but is exciting! You get your embryo back! 

Sending you positive transfer vibes xx


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

MollyJ81 said:


> Thanks Kayza!
> 
> If it helps with your worries my motto at the moment isn't you can't worry about it until it happens. So try and get a good nights sleep tonight and remember this but is exciting! You get your embryo back!
> 
> Sending you positive transfer vibes xx


Thanks I will try!! Lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Kayza, I read somewhere that watching a good comedy after transfer can help. I think it’s because when you laugh you relax and being relaxed aids implantation. I’ve had 5 cycles and with both of my positive cycles I watched Jack Whitehall the evening of transfer. I also do ivf meditations most days. Good luck for today x


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hayze said:


> Kayza, I read somewhere that watching a good comedy after transfer can help. I think it's because when you laugh you relax and being relaxed aids implantation. I've had 5 cycles and with both of my positive cycles I watched Jack Whitehall the evening of transfer. I also do ivf meditations most days. Good luck for today x


Thanks I will give that a go lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all I’m out got my results back and bfn 😥 I’m okay just going to take a break and start again x


----------



## CDUK (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi all. So after being over the moon with our BFP last week, I had quite a big bleed on early hours of Tuesday morning. Went to the Early Pregnancy Unit and they scanned me. They found 2 sacs. One was empty and the other has a yolk but is irregular shaped which isn't a good sign. I think we're pretty much said it's a miscarriage, but have to go back on the 16th for another scan to confirm. There is a very small chance that a miracle could happen and the 2nd sac be OK, but I don't know if it's a hope I should cling on to. Pretty devastated but can't yet properly 'grieve' until it's confirmed. We only have one frostie left so feel pretty down about it all. But I know how lucky we are to have our gorgeous 2 year old. Just desperately want him to be a big brother.


----------



## CDUK (Oct 3, 2015)

tammy2611 said:


> Hi all I'm out got my results back and bfn &#128549; I'm okay just going to take a break and start again x


Oh Tammy I'm sorry to hear that. Take care of yourself x


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

Tammy I’m sooooo sorry to hear that 😔 defo have some time out. Big hugs Xx


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

CDUK - Oh no sorry to hear that! So hard to be happy in this process. U just don’t know what the next hurdle will be. Fingers r crossed for u Xx


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Transfer went well thank goodness,!

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

Ladies it’s OTD.... anddddd I got a BFP : ) the clinic gave me a test to use and I also did a clear blue and both positive. This is the first BFP I have ever had! Sooooooo overjoyed  

Best wishes to all Xx


----------



## Kayza1985 (Feb 13, 2017)

Congrats fearless how exciting I bet your over the moon xxxxx

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyJ81 (Jan 8, 2018)

Awh congrats Fearless! That’s fantastic news! How many days post transfer were you? I’m 5dpt today and feeling ill! Must be the meds!


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks MollyJ81 and Kayza1985 

I’m 10 days post transfer. Honestly all week felt like AF was coming. Still shocked. Sending baby dust to you all X


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

hello 
ladies please can I ask for some advise, I’m due to transfer a 3 day Fet  on the 11/7 and I’ve aske for 2 to be transferred but a doctor at the clinic has called and they have suggested thawing all my embryos and getting them to 5 blasts and just transferring Tehran 1 embryo. 
I don’t know much about 5 day blast and I’m if it will give me a better change 
Any advise welcome 
Thank you  Leah


----------



## MollyJ81 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi Leah - I’m really sorry but I’m not that clued up on the embryo specifics. I’ve always gone with whatever the clinic suggested as I thought that’s their expertise. But a day 5 is considered more developed and therefore better ‘quality’ than a day 3 as far as I’ve read. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

Morning really need advice I’m due for transfer to day sorry tmi but I’ve woken up with brown discharge and I’m cramping really worried transfer may be cancelled, as this happened to anyone and what was the outcome x


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi CDuk

I’ve not posted on this thread before but have been popping in and out as I had my transfer in June. I didn’t want to read and run. My last pregnancy i had a week on and off bleeding with cramps that looked like a period with small clots. I was 5w1 day when it started. Convinced it was over but epu scanned me twice that week up until 5w5d and all we could see was gestation sac and yolk sac - no feotal pole. A few days later my clinic scanned me and we saw baby and heartbeat. He’s 11 months old now. I’m 8 weeks pregnant now and have had bleeding again since 4w5 days and still had some this week. I’ve been scanned a few times and so far all okay - another scan Friday. Also through my last pregnancy there was another lady in same situation as me at the same time and she had a very big bleed. Was told her sac was irregular in shape and size and to be prepared for a miscarriage and she had two healthy identical twin boys. I hope it all works out for you and your other baby is growing strong. I do understand how upsetting the not knowing is still having it hanging over me now with every bleed.  Big hugs x


----------



## MollyJ81 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi ladies 
So I transferred on 2nd. Think this makes me 11 days post? Do you count the day of transfer?! I had a 4AB day 6 blasto which was expanding well. Today I had my blood test and my HCG levels are not high enough to be confirmed pregnant. They are 27 but my clinic want 50. So now have to wait till Tuesday to see if they’ve elevated. Has anyone heard of this before? I’m a complete novice and have no idea.


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Molly

It’s not the number that’s important but that it’s doubling every 48hours-ish. My clinic don’t do bloods. They get you to pee on a stick on a test that is 25miu sensitive so had you been at my clinic you would have just called in with a BFP and then you’d be booked in for an early scan. If it’s any help, women pre-pregnancy have HCG in their body between 1-5miu. If you had a starting point of 1 it would take your body a lot longer to get a higher doubling rate than someone starting at 5. Fingers crossed for you for a good doubling on your next test and just enjoy for now that your embie has snuggled up in order to produce 27 xx


----------



## MollyJ81 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thank you bekiboo your response is definitely a more sensible way of looking at it and has made me feel a bit better this morning. 😘


----------



## MollyJ81 (Jan 8, 2018)

SO it’s was bad news as levels this morning were 3. Which means it started to implant but then failed. 
I don’t know enough about the reasons for that? Does anyone know?


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

So sorry to hear your news Molly ❤ This happened on my first fresh cycle and I drove myself nuts trying to think of reasons why it didn’t implant. In some cases women benefit from having extra support to help implantation if it keeps happening but i was told by my consultant that implantation failure is generally to do with the embryo itself. Doesn’t make it any easier though when you want a baby so much. Have you thought about next steps or too soon for that? Big hugs to you Xx


----------



## MollyJ81 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi Bekiboo
Sorry I took a week to just chill and get through the bloody emotions etc. We need to start thinking about where to go no for private treatment as that was our last NHS go. We only get one cycle in our area of one fresh and one frozen. 
We could go with the place we’ve had nhs treatment from but it’s a 45 min drive away and there’s a clinic which is part of the Wessex fertility group just down the road from us. It would cost about £700 more but I know two colleagues who have used them and have been very pleased as well as more importantly their cycles worked first time! It’s a big decision isn’t it? How do you choose?!


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Molly

This journey really takes it out of you. The emotional ups and downs are exhausting and everything feels out of your control. Choosing really is a balance between recommendation and practicality. I was told by my GP to be in it for at least 3 after my first fresh failed. My second fresh was a completely different outcome. I had only 3 day 5s on my 1st and 2 of those not good enough for freezing. 2nd cycle I had 17 on day 5 and 1 back and 11 frozen - so who knows what will happen next time round for you. One thing I did do differently was I went on a ridiculously high protein low carb diet a month leading up to Stimms and through to collection. Consultant says no way for knowing for sure but he thinks would have made a difference. Don’t be despondent yet, they sometimes do things differently on the next fresh cycle as they learn from the first xx


----------

